# Great saw without dropping the big $$$$



## b2rtch

A while ago I bought a Great Neck on Amazon for , I believe around $20.00, never did a review , I am also happy with it.


----------



## 280305

I agree that this is a great saw. I've had mine for a few years and it has become my tool or choice for initially cross-cutting my rough lumber. My last project used some of a massive 16/4 cherry board over 10' long. If I didn't have this saw, I probably would have resorted to a chain saw.

The taper ground is a very important feature of this saw.


----------



## ShipWreck

Nice looking saw….....How much do they cost?


----------



## Ken90712

Great looking saw, looks like a good value for $102.00 will have to look into one of these thx.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/10-TPI-Cross-Cut-LYNX-26-Saw-Beech-Taper-Ground/productinfo/279-2610BT/


----------



## TDog

It's great to see this review/article.

I just received my Lynx rip saw by delivery today.
Looking ahead to making lots of saw dust and great projects
with it in the near future. You may be a able to catch my short intro at this link:
http://lumberjocks.com/TDog/blog/35922

Have a good one!


----------

